# MTD Lawnflite 940 Forward, Neutral & Reverse Problems



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

I am experiencing problems with my Lawnflite 940. The mowing deck became beyond repair, so I thought I would take the deck off and use it as a mini tractor, as the engine is in good condition. However, it is really difficult to engage Forward, Neutral & Reverse. I have to fiddle with the selector and at times have to shut the engine off before I can change FN&R. Also, not sure if it is connected to the above problem, but it drives fine on ground anything up to about a 30 deg slope, anything above there is a clunking sound coming from the rear end and I couldnt get it to move, nor engage neutral or reverse. The only why I could solve the problem was to raise the rear axle off the ground. Can anybody give me any advice as to what might be the problem. Thanks, Terry.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Terry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely the problem is internal with your transaxle. You are going to have to pull it and open it up. You should be able to find a U-Tube instructional video for guidance. Attached below is one video I found.


----------

